# MFF Soldier Killed at Yuma Test Center



## Trip_Wire (Jun 19, 2009)

Student in Jumpmaster class (Sailor) killed on landing with a head injury.

http://www.wral.com/news/news_briefs/story/5395861/

RIP Sailor


----------



## ritterk (Jun 19, 2009)

I hate to read about Sailors, Soldiers, Airman, and Marines losing their lives during training.  RIP brother.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 19, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## car (Jun 19, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 19, 2009)

RIP Sailor. I was just out in YPG a couple of months ago. There were five guys on that wall and I was hoping that they wouldn't have to ever add another one.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 19, 2009)

RIP.



> Posted : Friday Jun 19, 2009 18:09:12 EDT
> A service member died Thursday in a military freefall training accident when he hit his head while landing.
> His name and service branch were not released as of Friday afternoon, pending notification of next of kin.
> The incident took place at the Army’s John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School’s Military Freefall School at Yuma Proving Ground, Ariz., an Army news release said.
> ...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 19, 2009)

RIP


----------



## tova (Jun 20, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 20, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, Sailor.....


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 20, 2009)

Rest Well


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 20, 2009)

Blue Sky's..


----------



## AWP (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn.

Blue Skies, Black Death.


----------



## formerBrat (Jun 20, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 20, 2009)

Just talked to a buddy of mine who is an instructor in Yuma and he said that the guy was a Navy Rigger and did a down wind landing. He couldn't say much more than that.


----------



## tip001 (Jun 20, 2009)

Very tragic. RIP.


----------



## Tyrant (Jun 21, 2009)

The full investigation isn't complete. RIP brother.


----------



## lancero (Jun 21, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 22, 2009)

RIP, salute.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 22, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## kowa (Jun 23, 2009)

Blue Skies. RIP


----------

